# Remote record via iphone



## Stuartrossd (Feb 3, 2011)

I can set a remote record via my lap top on virgins tv guide page but when I try to do it via the iPhone it tells me I do not have an active TiVo box. Anyone else had this issue? Or has anyone successfully set a remote recording via iPhone?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It's a known problem - everybody has some problem.

Only RR via Web works - although that is down this morning.


----------



## JonnyF (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, So being a bit of an IT Geek , I couldn't let the Iphone and Virgins Remote Record beat me so heres what I have discovered.

Its not all that common knowledge that other Browsers exist for the Iphone, but they do - You can install Opera and that (for me) is a better browser than Safari (on Iphone) However , don't get too carried away cos this doesn't work with remote Record either but there is certainly one browser that does;

SkyFire

Skyfire also gives you access to Flash , yeah , its true flash.

But for us Tivoites it also means that we can use the Virgins TV Guide and this allows Remote record to work just fine.
Skyfire is more of an application than a browser as the content is hosted by them and then transferred to your Iphone by way of screen-shots , but the website explains that better than me, so please read that if you have any concerns .

The Downside - The app costs , but I think its worth it for the functionality it brings and its discounted at the moment - I think its £1.79 on the Appstore.

There are probably other browsers you could try , you could wait for Virgin to create an Iphone App but for now but Skyfire is something that I hope will fit the bill for you.

Jon


----------



## bengeo (Feb 6, 2011)

Just tried Skyfire and I still get the same ' you don't seem to have a tivo box' message that I get with Safari. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## JonnyF (Jan 29, 2003)

Andy, Thats a bit odd - And this definitely works on your PC?

Are you using Wifi or 3G - I was on wifi (provided by Virgin Cable) when I tested this this morning, so I'll try via wifi and then just 3G to see if that makes any difference.

Jon


----------



## JonnyF (Jan 29, 2003)

Just been doing some more testing and my Cell Network round here is appalling, that said I did eventually get to the page and I did get the "you don't seem to have a tivo box" message whilst on 3G. 

Back on Wifi and it works fine , If anyone else can provide some more feedback on what networks works and what don't using Skyfire then we can provide some solid advice on how this can and can't work.

Jon


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought I should note at this point that the problem also afflicts Android phone users.


----------



## JonnyF (Jan 29, 2003)

Zaichik said:


> I thought I should note at this point that the problem also afflicts Android phone users.


I also have access to an android device so I'll check that too today and report back in that device type.
Jon


----------



## spj20016 (Apr 22, 2006)

Zaichik said:


> I thought I should note at this point that the problem also afflicts Android phone users.


And also with the Blackberry.


----------



## MonTheFish (Aug 27, 2003)

Weird....works on my iPad over 3G and wifi.


----------



## bengeo (Feb 6, 2011)

JonnyF said:


> Are you using Wifi or 3G


I tried again this evening and it seems to work fine on wifi and 3G.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## mightybees (Apr 16, 2011)

Does remote recording allow you to add buffers?


----------



## bengeo (Feb 6, 2011)

mightybees said:


> Does remote recording allow you to add buffers?


Not now.


----------



## the4dudleys (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had great success with my laptop but nothing with iphone using Safari or Skyfire.
From my iphone cannot even get the same page layout as the one on my laptop. Even changed the settings in Skyfire to setup the screen as a desk top


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Just managed to set a recording up using my iPad at work. Can anybody else verify that this now works for them?


----------



## spj20016 (Apr 22, 2006)

I set a few remote records yesterday on my Blackberry, so i think they must have fixed the problem.


----------



## jaykay74 (Dec 1, 2009)

It's still not working on my iPod Touch.


----------



## spj20016 (Apr 22, 2006)

I tried to set some recordings using my blackberry today, got message saying recordings had been sent but no recording requests have been received by my Tivo. So it looks like there are still problems.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Still not working on my iPhone.


----------



## Plaiter (Feb 1, 2011)

Remote recording requests on the iphone no longer say you have not got an active tivo box. 
I can actually send a recording request. 
Unfortunately this does not appear on my tivo box. 
Web recording on the main site looks to be down again technical glitch.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Plaiter said:


> Remote recording requests on the iphone no longer say you have not got an active tivo box.
> I can actually send a recording request.
> Unfortunately this does not appear on my tivo box.
> Web recording on the main site looks to be down again technical glitch.


My iPad recording didn't appear either - i.e. there was no message saying that the recording had been set up.:down:


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

brightonjohn said:


> Just managed to set a recording up using my iPad at work. Can anybody else verify that this now works for them?


Yes! I have no problems using my iPad but still no joy from iPhone which is a shame because I leave my iPad at home but always carry my iPhone.


----------



## the4dudleys (Apr 26, 2011)

Fixerman said:


> Yes! I have no problems using my iPad but still no joy from iPhone which is a shame because I leave my iPad at home but always carry my iPhone.


Same for me :down: still no joy on my Iphone


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I successfully set a series link using the mobile site on my Android phone this afternoon.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Zaichik said:


> I successfully set a series link using the mobile site on my Android phone this afternoon.


Well done! I must try it on my iPhone.:up:


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Nope still no luck on my iPhone.


----------



## spj20016 (Apr 22, 2006)

Tried again today on my Blackberry still not receiving the recordings to my Tivo. But I received a remote record message that I didn't request. I wondering if someone else is receiving my requests on their tivo.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Adder said:


> Nope still no luck on my iPhone.


Well, I set up a recording of "London Tonight" tonight from my iPhone and it worked perfectly. This is the first successful attempt after many failures.


----------



## Plaiter (Feb 1, 2011)

Done a couple of tests using wifi & 3g on my iphone. All the requests are getting through now. You have to sign out if you get the &#8220;looks like you don&#8217;t have an active tivo&#8221; message. Maybe this was fixed on last night&#8217;s update.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I have successfully set several recordings, although one requested series link only came through as a recording of one episode.


----------



## Dougie (Apr 28, 2011)

Still not working on my iPhone - same message as before - "looks like you don't have an active TiVo box"


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Try logging out and logging in again.

Also, posters on the Virgin help forum have found that, if you click the link to the mobile TV guide on the Virgin website and try to set a recording there, you get the "no active TiVo" message, whereas using the alternative address http://m.virginmedia.com/tvguide works properly. Certainly, I use that address and now have no problems other than the odd series link request turning up as a single recording.

Hope this helps. :up:


----------



## Dougie (Apr 28, 2011)

Zaichik said:


> Try logging out and logging in again.
> 
> Also, posters on the Virgin help forum have found that, if click the link to the mobile TV guide on the Virgin website and try to set a recording there, you get the "no active TiVo" message, whereas using the alternative address http://m.virginmedia.com/tvguide works properly. Certainly, I use that address and now have no problems other than the odd series link request turning up as a single recording.
> 
> Hope this helps. :up:


Nice one - thanks. The new link works a charm.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes would have worked for me too if not for the BBC THREE 7pm no video signal problem!


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

JonnyF said:


> Ok, So being a bit of an IT Geek , I couldn't let the Iphone and Virgins Remote Record beat me so heres what I have discovered.
> 
> Its not all that common knowledge that other Browsers exist for the Iphone, but they do - You can install Opera and that (for me) is a better browser than Safari (on Iphone) However , don't get too carried away cos this doesn't work with remote Record either but there is certainly one browser that does;


Opera works for me on SE UIQ, both wi-fi & O2 3G


----------



## asianrecipes (May 20, 2011)

Okeyy . . Nice 
.. :up:


----------



## Stuartrossd (Feb 3, 2011)

iPhone remote record finally working. At last.(unless it's been working for ages and I didn't realise).


----------



## Stuartrossd (Feb 3, 2011)

And I don't mean via skyfire.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Stuartrossd said:


> iPhone remote record finally working. At last.(unless it's been working for ages and I didn't realise).


It did come back a while ago, but you had to be using the right link (i.e. the one on the Virgin website led to a beta version of the site) and set your region correctly each time. The latter can still result in a technical glitch message if the region gets reset in your profile.


----------

